# 27 eggs from my female El Dorado



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

She laid all of them in a matter of 4 days. 

Five eggs and 3 of them are GOOD!









Seven of them and 6 of them look good so far.









Fifteen more eggs and running out of room in my broms


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, the sad part of that is that they wont raise that many, just 5-6 at a time at most.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I had 50 eggs in a matter of a couple weeks from mine ! She only raised four froglets though .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pigface said:


> I had 50 eggs in a matter of a couple weeks from mine ! She only raised four froglets though .


did you try and hand raise one as you had so many eggs?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

At one point my el dorados laid nearly 18 eggs at once and they were all good, but after transporting 6 or so they left the other tads and ignored them. 

I saw one froglet out of the water today and i'm sure there are are few more not far behind.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

pigface said:


> I had 50 eggs in a matter of a couple weeks from mine ! She only raised four froglets though .


THAT'S CRAZY! If only hand raising them was that simple.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I didn't try to hand raise any because after reading the lack of luck doing so , I didn't want to waste the time . 

There were three clutches , I think 48 eggs total . One big one that went bad and two good ones of 12 eggs each and she transported almost all of the tads from the second two ! She's raised five froglets before in a smaller tank though .


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Is it not possible to hand raise a couple of them with some of the eggs she laid that are going to go bad anyways or eggs from other species ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am pretty sure it could be done, how often does the mom go and drop off feeder eggs?


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I would try it it couldnt hurt the eggs are going to go bad anyways you would have to stop the development of some of the eggs and just dont let them dry out then just feed them to the tads


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just freeze them and feed them as u need


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I think that if you freeze them you will lose some of the nutrition in the eggs that might cause the hole thing not to work.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm curious to know if it's possible to feed the tadpoles with unfertile eggs laid by another specie such as a Bastimento.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes you can, many have done it, infact you can have a female of any moeph feed another morph adn they will be fine


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

thats what I was going to say put some of the tads in with the basti's the female might start taking care of them.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

The six of seven don`t look like they`ll make it. They already look as if they are forming on their sides and misshapen.



ethin said:


> She laid all of them in a matter of 4 days.
> 
> Five eggs and 3 of them are GOOD!
> 
> ...


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

frogfarm said:


> The six of seven don`t look like they`ll make it. They already look as if they are forming on their sides and misshapen.


Most of them wont make it but I'm just wishing for the best.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

No, I mean that the last clutch isn`t fertilized and the middle clutch is going to most likely rot. There is a nutritional problem(whether caused by feeding, over or under supplementation or parasite buildup, temp swing etc.) When you have a partial clutch make it, the next clutch form halfway and then disintegrate and the most recent clutch not forming, your seeing a progression of a problem. Even if they carry those tads there may be a nutritional problem and the tads wont make it to froglets or they won`t live long as froglets. I don`t mean to rain on your parade, just thought you should be aware that there is a problem forming.




ethin said:


> Most of them wont make it but I'm just wishing for the best.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

The middle one is probably going to rot but the last batch of eggs are actually developing. I don't know how well it will turn out but it's fertile. sooner or later I'll get it right. Thanks for the input. 

Ethin


----------

